# Zelnorm has helped me!!!



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I have had IBS C for 6 years. It has totallty controlled my life and made me sick and miserable many days. It gave me migraines weekly, and I was totally dependent on colonic irrigations. I have tried EVERYTHING which was both costly and tiring. I started taking Zelnorm two weeks ago and have not been sick since. It has relieved me from the IBS. I just wanted to pass this along.


----------

